# 1kw Stirling engine



## bob ward (Feb 9, 2009)

These are a couple of photos for the Stirling engine fans. The engine was at the Edendale Crank-Up on the weekend of 31st Jan/1st Feb 2009.

The rest of the photos of the Crank-Up will be over on homeshopmachinist


----------

